# Update on my Wasatch late hunt



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

2.5 days in so far. We saw a couple nice bulls opening morning but no realistic way to approach them. I passed on a couple small bulls at 300 yds yesterday and a couple more small ones this morning (all 5 and 4 pts). Definitely not what I waited 13 years for.

I have another day and a half with the outfitter then I'm on my own. If I don't get one I'll be calling the guys who I have already spoken to and posting on here. hazmat, keep an eye on that bull!

Now that I have used McDonalds wifi and filled my gut I'm headed back up the mountain for the afternoon hunt.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Good luck!!

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Good luck ***** between you and dididraw on here. Hopefully you guys will have some nice bulls hitting the dirt . With this cold front coming in it should get good. I will give you a call so you have my number good luck.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Good luck Sammy! If you don't score with the outfitter, add me to the list of those willing to help.----SS


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Good luck! Hope you find that bull you've been waiting for


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

I did it! Killed a nice 6 pt yesterday. I'm headed home with a bunch of meat plus a cape and antlers. It will probably be a couple days but I will post a full write up and pics. It was all I could ask for. Saw 15 bulls and passed up shots at 8 of them. Spotted my bull from a long ways off, made a long and tiring stalk and was able to make a good shot.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Awesome man!! Congrats. Looking forward to the story and pics.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Long and tiring stalks are the best kind.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Congrats ***** thanks for the pics he got a good one. Safe travels home


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome! Sweet success on the Wasatch!----SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Very cool, congrats. Sad though you shot the last elk on the entire unit... :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the bull! Safe travels back to Missouri and I can't wait to hear the story!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations, looking forward to the story and pics


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats. Pics or it didn't happen. Same with seeing multiple bulls. That is biologically impossible😉


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

martymcfly73 said:


> Congrats. Pics or it didn't happen. Same with seeing multiple bulls. That is biologically impossible&#128521;


Ya for hells sake man! Pull it over, jump out, and take a pic of your antlers in the back of the truck for us. Please???...


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

Maybe hazmat or one of the other guys I texted can post a pic. Not sure how to do it from my phone, photobucket isn't working for me for some reason.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Here you go ***** 's wasatch bull beautiful bull


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats *****! That is a great looking bull. You did well.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Fantastic bull!! Congrats. That makes for nice long glory ride home doesn't it?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats man!


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations! Great bull!


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

Well done! Beautiful bull!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Beautiful bull!! Congrats!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

sambo3006 said:


> I did it! Killed a nice 6 pt yesterday. I'm headed home with a bunch of meat plus a cape and antlers. . Saw 15 bulls and passed up shots at 8 of them. Spotted my bull from a long ways off, made a long and tiring stalk and was able to make a good shot.


Nice work *****, good bull.

Gotta ask, how many cows did you see ?
That is the biggest problem facing the Wasatch.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

*****, Congratulations on getting a GREAT bull! Sounds like you had a great hunt and a bull like that is icing on the cake.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

goofy elk said:


> Nice work *****, good bull.
> 
> Gotta ask, how many cows did you see ?
> 
> That is the biggest problem facing the Wasatch.


I would hope that someone who has spent as much time on the Wasatch as you have, would know that this isn't a fair question since the Bulls and cows this time of year are usually in very different chunks of real estate. If one is seeing Bulls usually they don't run across many cows.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

^^^this. I've been in bulls every day on my unit but haven't seen a single cow. If I were seeing cows I'd wonder why are we there?


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Congrats awesome bull.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

berrysblaster said:


> I would hope that someone who has spent as much time on the Wasatch as you have, would know that this isn't a fair question since the Bulls and cows this time of year are usually in very different chunks of real estate. If one is seeing Bulls usually they don't run across many cows.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While in some areas this is true,
In many areas I believe it is a fair question....

Not that long ago , both cows and bulls could be found on Teat mountain,
Mid November...I cover that hill yesterday very few elk there.

OR Maple Mnt, Springville canyon, Sheep creek, or South Fork....????

All, 5+ years ago , hundereds of cows, This time of year. 
And bulls.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Start a new thread goofy,

Heaven knows none of us have ever heard this discussion about the Wasatch before.

Don't piss on *****'s success with the gloom and despair, whether warranted or not.

*****, that is a great bull! Sounds like you had a heck of a hunt. Congrats.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

berrysblaster said:


> I would hope that someone who has spent as much time on the Wasatch as you have, would know that this isn't a fair question since the Bulls and cows this time of year are usually in very different chunks of real estate. If one is seeing Bulls usually they don't run across many cows.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My past experiences on the wasatch and other units I havnt found this to be true. I am usually in elk country thus I see bachelor groups of bulls and harems of cows not always at the same elevation but usually in the same trip I will see both. I don't think there is a imaginary line that separates them just my experience. I usually cover enough ground to find both bulls and cows


----------



## Elkfinder (Nov 6, 2016)

Congrats *****!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice bull! Glad people are finding some that are not broken up.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That is a very impressive bull. Well done!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Love his 4ths and the whale tail


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Why does any thread that has the words "wasatch" and "elk" in it, end up a thread about there are no cows on the Wasatch?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I know.....it's a 'goofy' phenomenon.-----SS


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Congrats on a great bull ***** super happy it worked out for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Congrats on your bull! He is a dang good looking bull!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

What a fine looking bull, beautiful! Very well done!


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks guys! I'll do the write up next week. Gotta finish cutting up meat and unpack, plus our rifle deer season goes through Tuesday and I missed a good portion of it chasing elk.


----------

